# 211 - buffering or pause with HDD?



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I just bought a 211 and will be getting a HDD soon to record. When I enable teh HDD, will I be able to pause live TV, rewind, etc. or is the HDD limited to just recording?


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

finniganps said:


> I just bought a 211 and will be getting a HDD soon to record. When I enable teh HDD, will I be able to pause live TV, rewind, etc. or is the HDD limited to just recording?


Yes, you can pause, rewind...... Same basic operation as a normal DVR like a 722.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks, bought it today and it seems to work great so far!


----------

